# Menciona un artista que te parece brillante pero como persona es un HDP o subnormal



## frenlib (18 Jul 2022)

Un actor/actriz, cantante, etc. que tiene un gran talento para lo suyo, es brillante, pero como persona es repugnante, patético, despreciable o putapénico.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Jul 2022)

Santiago Calatrava.











Desestimada la denuncia del arquitecto Santiago Calatrava contra el Ayuntamiento de Bilbao


El Juzgado de lo Mercantil nº 1 de Bilbao ha desestimado la denuncia que el arquitecto e ingeniero...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Suprimo (18 Jul 2022)

En vna partido de rol sería el pvto director del jvego


----------



## lappin7 (18 Jul 2022)

*John Lennon*
Se quejó siempre que de niño lo abandonaron e hizo lo mismo con su hijo Julian Lennon
Hablaba de paz pero le ponía una palizas a Yoko Ono (una bruja que no defiendo) en sus años en el Dakota
Amenazó a su padre (con quien se reencontró) con un revolver en la época de Imagine en su mansión de Tittenhurst (lo confirma el mismo Fred Zimman, apoderado de Yoko Ono en aquel entonces)

*NO NOS EQUIVOQUEMOS*
Soy fan de los Beatles y amo la música de Lennon y lo admiro como artista, pero como persona fue una basura.
No quiero ser el beatlémano estúpido y promedio que no acepta ninguna crítica a sus ídolos.

Varias de estas cosas se narran en LAS VIDAS DE LENNON de Andrew Goldman, quien entrevistó a más de 100 personas muy cercanas a Lennon.
Un libro del cual Yoko Ono ha hecho todo lo posible por demeritar y dejar en el olvido: la imagen de un lennon pacifista siempre venderá más a las masas.

Otro libro por el estilo y que tira el mito del pacifismo: "You Never give me your money" de Peter Doggett. (bibliografía beatle muy seria y documentada)


----------



## Manteka (18 Jul 2022)

Fernando Fernán Gómez.
Cuando era pequeño coincidimos en un bar de carretera. Estaba comiedo con mi familia, y él en otra mesa comiendo.
Le dijo al camarero en voz alta: DÍGALE A LOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE ESA MESA QUE SE CALLEN.
Lo dijo lo suficientemente alto para que todos los escucháramos.


----------



## Sardónica (18 Jul 2022)

Pablo Neruda tuvo una hija, Marina Reyes,. nacida con hidrocefalia.
La abandonó por eso. Llamaba a su hija, “Punto y coma” (por la proporción entre su cabeza y su cuerpo), “Vampiresa de tres kilos” y “Ser ridículo”. Malva murió en la indigencia con tan solo 8 años. Su padre no fue a su entierro.

Decía que el nacimiento de una hija enferma y deforme estaba fuera de todos sus cálculos.


Abandona a madre e hija y huye con su amante La Hormiguita a París.

El secreto del abandono de Malva, durante años fue encubierto con la complicidad de la cofradía literaria latinoamericana y el Partido Comunista chileno, que también ocultaron abusos y malos tratos a decenas de mujeres.


Maryka, la madre, vive en pensiones y trabaja en lo que encuentra para mantener a Malva, suplica a Neruda que le mande dinero para poder darle de comer: «Mi último centavo lo gastaré en enviar esta carta». La hija del nobel de Literatura murió a los 8 años el 2 de marzo de 1943 en Gouda.


UN MIERDA










Malva Marina Reyes, hija de Pablo Neruda - Chihuahua Es!


Ella es Malva Marina Reyes, la hija de Pablo Neruda. Nació con hidrocefalia y fue abandonada por ello. El hombre que escribió los más bellos y dulces versos, llamaba a su hija, "Punto y coma" (por la proporción entre su cabeza y su cuerpo), "Vampiresa de tres kilos" y "Ser ridículo". Malva murió...




chihuahuaes.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (18 Jul 2022)

Javier Barden


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (18 Jul 2022)

Antonio Molina era notorio por la diferencia que habia entre su calidad como artista y su narcisismo, hijoputez y desprecio por todo el mundo.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (18 Jul 2022)

_Copy-pastas_ famosos en 4chan:


"Una vez acosé sin piedad a *Seth Rogen *fuera de un bar.



Estaba la ostia de borracho y hablándole a unos amigos fuera del bar cuando lo veo salir.

"¡Eh, _Superfumados_!", le grité. Miró un poco a su alrededor y me ignoró, volviéndose hacia sus colegas.

"¡Eh!, ¿Eras un _Freak _o un _Geek_?" Y él seguía ignorándonos así que mis amigos empezaron a gritarle también.

Fue surrealista porque ni siquiera había mucha gente por ahí. Debían estar esperando un taxi pero salieron demasiado pronto y él estaba ahí de pie, incómodo, aguantando los gritos.

Entonces llega un SUV a recogerlos y algunos de los acompañantes nos hacen la peineta mientras empiezan a subirse.

Yo fui el último en gritar " ¡Jodiste Linterna Verde, PUTO GORDO!" y sé que me oyó porque vi como se giraba hacia mí.

Bueno, resulta que al mostrarle fotos a un amigo, me dice que no era Seth Rogan sino *Jonah Hill*.




Aun así fue divertido".


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (18 Jul 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> _Copy-pastas_ famosos en 4chan:
> 
> 
> "Una vez acosé sin piedad a *Seth Rogen *fuera de un bar.
> ...




"Fui una vez al restaurante de *Alberto Chicote* en la época en que ya había adelgazado y joder, eso sí que fue una "_Pesadilla en la cocina_".





Pedí un _risotto_ para mi mujer y para mí y cuando llega (1 hora después), era literalmente un cuenco con agua. Sólo agua.

Voy y me quejo al propio Chicote y me asegura que el cuenco es para mojar los dedos antes de la comida. Me sentí muy avergonzado pero nos hizo esperar otras 2 horas hasta que nos sirvieron el _risotto_.

La comida estaba bien, pero pedimos el postre (tarta de chocolate) y cuando nos lo trae, se veía claramente que alguien le había pegado un bocado y Chicote tenía migas en las comisuras de los labios...

Le pido explicaciones y él empieza a reírse y se excusa diciendo que tiene que ir al aseo un momento.

Desde donde estábamos sentados podíamos ver perferctamente como se estrujaba para escapar por la ventana de los baños y salía corriendo hacia el aparcamiento.

Lo seguí para preguntarle qué cojones estaba pasando. Me lo encuentro llorando en su coche y me dice cuánto lo siente y que una mala crítica podría arruinarle. Repetía una y otra vez que quería "_Ñam, ñam_" y que la _mousse_ tenía una pinta muy _"Ñumi-ñumi"_.

Le digo que vale y empiezo a retroceder agarrando a mi mujer porque obviamente iba hasta arriba de algo.

Tan pronto como nos giramos y empezamos a dirigirnos al restaurante, Chicote salta del coche y le da un puñetazo a mi mujer en la cabeza. La noqueó de un golpe. Me pongo a gritar para que llamen al 112 mientras veo a Chicote huir hacia el bosque. A cuatro patas."


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Jul 2022)

El genio se lleva mal con la sociedad casi por definición.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Jul 2022)

Sobre Alberto Chicote dijo:


> Pedí un _risotto_ para mi mujer y para mí y cuando llega (1 hora después), era literalmente un cuenco con agua. Sólo agua.
> 
> Voy y me quejo al propio Chicote y me asegura que el cuenco es para mojar los dedos antes de la comida. Me sentí muy avergonzado pero nos hizo esperar otras 2 horas hasta que nos sirvieron el _risotto_.
> 
> ...



¿Pretendes que nos creamos eso?


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (18 Jul 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Pretendes que nos creamos eso?



No, son copypastas como el que se ve por aquí de vez en cuando de la gitana desdentada.


----------



## monard (18 Jul 2022)

Antonio.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Jul 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Fernando Fernán Gómez.
> Cuando era pequeño coincidimos en un bar de carretera. Estaba comiedo con mi familia, y él en otra mesa comiendo.
> Le dijo al camarero en voz alta: DÍGALE A LOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE ESA MESA QUE SE CALLEN.
> Lo dijo lo suficientemente alto para que todos los escucháramos.



grandísimo


----------



## Epsilon69 (18 Jul 2022)

Antonio Ferrandis, _Chanquete._

Estábamos toda la familia, abuela, tíos y primos, comiendo en Gregorio, Móstoles, cuando los nueve renacuajos que éramos correteábamos por todo el restaurante jugando al escondite. Hasta que salió el susodicho gritando: ¡PUTOS NIÑOS, NO SE PUEDEN ESTAR QUIETOS CON SUS PADRES!

El trauma me sigue durando décadas después.


----------



## Tronald Drump (18 Jul 2022)

Bill Clinton, un borrachuzo sin control y muy, muy paleto. Ocurrió en Madrid, el 22 de mayo de 2009 en una universidad privada.
Prueba de lo que digo...aún sigo conservando la invitación y todo para recordar tan "insigne" momento. Y no, no me parece brillante, excepto en la disciplina del levantamiento de vidrios.


----------



## FilibustHero (18 Jul 2022)

El Sabina, por Dios, El Sabina


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Jul 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> El Sabina, por Dios, El Sabina



No le soporto. A su música tampoco.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (18 Jul 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> "Fui una vez al restaurante de *Alberto Chicote* en la época en que ya había adelgazado y joder, eso sí que fue una "_Pesadilla en la cocina_".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1126924
> 
> ...



10/10


----------



## el mensa (18 Jul 2022)

No es para tanto pero el bueno de Arévalo, el de los chistes de gangosos y mariquitas, tenía un contraste muy fuerte entre el gracioso personaje del espectáculo y lo seco poco dado a relacionarse con fans del mundo real. Lo disculpo.

El otro extremo creí oír que era Chiquito de la Calzada, una persona adorable. Lo vi en un área de servicio cerca de Monforte del Cid y la sonrisa con cara de buenazo no la perdía ni un segundo, imposible de fingir.


----------



## GT5 (18 Jul 2022)

Hay rubia judiaza llamada Ellen DeGeneres o algo parecido que presentaba un show televisivo de entrevistas. Es descojonante porque si ves el programa verás a una tía superenrollada, graciosa y demás, y todas las personas que trabajaron con ella dicen que es justo el polo opuesto. Que es la mayor tirana e hijadeputa que puedas imaginar. Despedía a la gente por mirarle a los ojos, por saludarla, tiraba cigarros encendidos hacia la gente y chaladuras parecidas. Empezaron a llover anécdotas en twitter de lo que hacía esa bicha a diario y se lió tan gorda que la echaron del programa. Hicieron un último programa donde ella se disculpaba por todo lo que había hecho y se despidió de todos.

Lo descojonante, repito, es que en la puta vida podrías imaginarlo viendo el programa.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Jul 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> *John Lennon*
> Se quejó siempre que de niño lo abandonaron e hizo lo mismo con su hijo Julian Lennon
> Hablaba de paz pero le ponía una palizas a Yoko Ono (una bruja que no defiendo) en sus años en el Dakota
> Amenazó a su padre (con quien se reencontró) con un revolver en la época de Imagine en su mansión de Tittenhurst (lo confirma el mismo Fred Zimman, apoderado de Yoko Ono en aquel entonces)



el padre era un maduro follarín de pizpis, y con mejor gusto que su hijo
taluec


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Jul 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> ...
> UN MIERDA



se deduce necesariamente, entre otras cosas, del hecho de ser comunista


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Jul 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Hay rubia judiaza llamada Ellen DeGeneres o algo parecido que presentaba un show televisivo de entrevistas. Es descojonante porque si ves el programa verás a una tía superenrollada, graciosa y demás, y todas las personas que trabajaron con ella dicen que es justo el polo opuesto. Que es la mayor tirana e hijadeputa que puedas imaginar. Despedía a la gente por mirarle a los ojos, por saludarla, tiraba cigarros encendidos hacia la gente y chaladuras parecidas. Empezaron a llover anécdotas en twitter de lo que hacía esa bicha a diario y se lió tan gorda que la echaron del programa. Hicieron un último programa donde ella se disculpaba por todo lo que había hecho y se despidió de todos.
> 
> Lo descojonante, repito, es que en la puta vida podrías imaginarlo viendo el programa.



La asquerosa esa sigue teniendo un programa no sé que me cuens.

Y si bueno, se han dicho cosas bastante más graves que las que dices sobre la Degeneres (muy buen puesto el nombre) pero a mi no me cuesta creermelas, me parece falsisima y psicopata desde el minuto uno.


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Jul 2022)

Kurt Cobain.

No awanto sus gilipolleces feministas, de todas formas creo que si hubiera sobrevivido a nuestros días sería super facha o quiero creer eso. 

En este caso me parece subnormal, debido a la edad y al contexto de los 90's, pero no un hijodeputa.


----------



## lappin7 (18 Jul 2022)

*Este no sólo es un hijo de perra, sino un completo traidor a la raza humana y occidente:*

* PERRO DE PAJA VIP: cómo el «activismo» de Bono sirve a los poderosos *








Una vez finalizado el concierto, Bono se dirigió al pueblo ucraniano a través de los medios de comunicación, afirmando: «Vuestro presidente lidera el mundo en la causa de la libertad en estos momentos; … *el pueblo de Ucrania no sólo está luchando por vuestra propia libertad, estáis luchando por todos los que amamos la libertad», al tiempo que pedía un cambio de régimen en Rusia.
(...)
Anteriormente, Bono envió a la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi,* *el siguiente poema, en el que ungía a Zelensky como santo en vida.*
(...)
Desde su primera gran incursión en el activismo en el concierto Live Aid de 1984 (en el que gran parte del dinero recaudado se destinó supuestamente a la compra de armas para el ejército etíope), *Bono se ha convertido en un rostro casi omnipresente en los salones del poder, siendo invitado a hablar en multitud de eventos de élite sobre la pobreza, *como la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich, la cumbre del G8, el Banco Mundial y en el Foro Económico Mundial. Allí se le suele tratar como la voz de África y una potencia intelectual y moral que ayuda a resolver los problemas humanitarios más acuciantes del mundo.
(...)
*Bono ha estado, la mayoría de las veces, amplificando los discursos de las élites, defendiendo soluciones ineficaces, tratando con condescendencia a los pobres y besando el culo a los ricos y poderosos. *Ha estado generando y reproduciendo formas de ver el mundo en desarrollo, especialmente África, que no son más que una hábil mezcla de colonialismo tradicional misionero y comercial, en la que el mundo pobre existe como una tarea que el mundo rico debe completar».


*DEJO EL DOCUMENTO COMPLETO Y MUY LARGO, VALE LA PENA LEERLO COMPLETO*








PERRO DE PAJA VIP: cómo el «activismo» de Bono sirve a los poderosos


Bono vuelve a ser noticia por su activismo político. A instancias del Presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, la estrella de rock irlandesa y líder de U2 viajó a Kiev, donde interpretó algunas c…




cybermedios.org





un vistazo al consejo de administración de la empresa / Fundación ONE, sugiere una historia diferente.








*Todos ellos, dignísimos seres humanos.
Pongo el caso de Sheryl Sandberg, a quien wikipedia define primeramente como millonaria y filántropa* y oculta su trayectoría como sicaria globalista:
*Pionera teórica en el «patriarcado», el feminismo radical y de escorpiones de ataque (al más puro estilo militar) de hoy en día.
*Parte de la organización del Facebook que en su momento robó la patente de la red social a Leader Technolgies y que confabuló con IBM ECLIPSE para desarrollar la internet GAFAT de hoy en día.
*Teórica del NWO.

Y sigue haciendo daño y usurando dinero a través de ONE.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La asquerosa esa sigue teniendo un programa no sé que me cuens. Y si bueno, se han dicho cosas bastante más graves que las que dices sobre la Degeneres (muy buen puesto el nombre) pero a mi no me cuesta creermelas, me parece falsisima y psicopata desde el minuto uno.



La machorra de los trajecitos de caballero. Lesbiana perdida.

A mí esto me puso en alerta con esta engendra. CON EL CHAPERO JUDÍO ASHTON KUTCHER:

 

La boda lésbica de Ellen Degeneres y Portia de Rossi


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Jul 2022)

A mi Sting no me cae muy bien, pero a él le da lo mismo, por lo que me han dicho


----------



## lappin7 (18 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Kurt Cobain.
> 
> No awanto sus gilipolleces feministas, de todas formas creo que si hubiera sobrevivido a nuestros días sería super facha o quiero creer eso.
> 
> En este caso me parece subnormal, debido a la edad y al contexto de los 90's, pero no un hijodeputa.



RottoPaja, puedes comentar más del profeminismo de Cobain?
Me interesaría tener más datos
Por favor


----------



## Karlb (18 Jul 2022)

@Murray's


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Jul 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> *Este no sólo es un hijo de perra, sino un completo traidor a la raza humana y occidente:*
> 
> * PERRO DE PAJA VIP: cómo el «activismo» de Bono sirve a los poderosos *
> 
> ...



Hombre Bono es el pedazo de mierda más grande del mundo pero es que a nadie le parece brillante.


----------



## Avioncito (18 Jul 2022)

Creo que la palma se la lleva Sabina.

Aunque hay miles que cumplen ese rol para mi gusto en este Pais


----------



## Oteador (18 Jul 2022)

Roger Waters, John Lennon, Sean Penn... muchos


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hombre *Bono es el pedazo de mierda* más grande del mundo pero es que a nadie le parece brillante.



Los dos Bonos, sólo se salva el del bus


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Jul 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los dos Bonos, sólo se salva el del bus


----------



## Padre Soplillo (18 Jul 2022)

Si amamos a Dios y a nuestros hermanos y hermanas caminamos *en* la luz; pero si nuestros corazones están cerrados, si estamos dominados por el *orgullo*, el engaño, el egoísmo, entonces la oscuridad nos cubre y nos rodea.


----------



## Topacio (18 Jul 2022)

Si lo puedes incluir como artista.
Ya venía acarreando mala fama en lo personal cuando se metió con Trump e insultó a media América...


----------



## superloki (18 Jul 2022)

Es que la lista es larga, y sobre todo en estos últimos años hemos visto cantidad de celebridades quedar como boca-chanclas subnormales y mostrando la arrastrados que son. Esto siempre ha sido así cuando hablaban de política, pero ahora con todo el tema NWO / WOKE están mostrando como son realmente. ¿Cuantas películas hemos dejado de ver o música de escuchar por culpa de famosos bocazas? Nadie duda que tengan talento en lo suyo, pero es abrir la boca y lo joden todo.

Me recuerda a lo que pasó hace unos años entre la cantante Barbra Streisand y el senador republicano John McCain. La cantante no dejaba de hablar de política (demócratas) y al final lo que hizo John McCain fue cantar varias canciones de Barbra Streisand en un "show" que montó. Lo hizo fatal y al acabar hizo varios comentarios refiriéndose a la cantante y actriz. Le dijo básicamente que si ella podía meterse en política, el podía cantar. También dijo que ahora sabía como se sentía él cada vez que ella hablaba de política. Hay que reconocer que John McCain era un cachondo mental con mucho sentido del humor...

La única copia del video que he conseguido encontrar está en esta página (YouTube lo ha debido censurar porque no lo encuentro).









Video Flashback: John McCain Sings Barbra Streisand's Hits on SNL Video


Video Content: Former Senator John McCain passed away yesterday, August 25. To remember him, Paul Galanti, a former Navy pilot who was held alongside McCain in a North Vietnamese prisoner of war camp, shared his story with People.




www.broadwayworld.com


----------



## naburiano (18 Jul 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Fernando Fernán Gómez.
> Cuando era pequeño coincidimos en un bar de carretera. Estaba comiedo con mi familia, y él en otra mesa comiendo.
> Le dijo al camarero en voz alta: DÍGALE A LOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE ESA MESA QUE SE CALLEN.
> Lo dijo lo suficientemente alto para que todos los escucháramos.



Si, Gruñón era un rato, pero vamos, nadie es completamente virtuoso.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Jul 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Le dijo al camarero en voz alta: DÍGALE A LOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE ESA MESA QUE SE CALLEN.
> Lo dijo lo suficientemente alto para que todos los escucháramos.



Ojala esto se dijera mas a menudo.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (18 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Antonio Ferrandis, _Chanquete._
> 
> Estábamos toda la familia, abuela, tíos y primos, comiendo en Gregorio, Móstoles, cuando los nueve renacuajos que éramos correteábamos por todo el restaurante jugando al escondite. Hasta que salió el susodicho gritando: ¡PUTOS NIÑOS, NO SE PUEDEN ESTAR QUIETOS CON SUS PADRES!
> 
> El trauma me sigue durando décadas después.



Vamos, que no te dio pena cuando murió en la serie


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

Se me ocurren varios que en su vida han sido auténticos déspotas y gilipollas a pesar de su genialidad:

Oliver Stone
Pablo Picasso
Salvador Dalí
John Lennon (no lo encuadraría ni como "artista" pero bueno, por lo general se admite)
Quentin Tarantino
Roman Polanski


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Santiago Calatrava.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El top del top, pero no lo incluyo porque de "brillante" no tiene nada. Es un estafador de dimensiones estratosféricas.


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Pablo Neruda tuvo una hija, Marina Reyes,. nacida con hidrocefalia.
> La abandonó por eso. Llamaba a su hija, “Punto y coma” (por la proporción entre su cabeza y su cuerpo), “Vampiresa de tres kilos” y “Ser ridículo”. Malva murió en la indigencia con tan solo 8 años. Su padre no fue a su entierro.
> 
> Decía que el nacimiento de una hija enferma y deforme estaba fuera de todos sus cálculos.
> ...



Vaya telita con el "poeta del amor", menudo hijo de Satanás. No sabía nada de esto.


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Antonio Ferrandis, _Chanquete._
> 
> Estábamos toda la familia, abuela, tíos y primos, comiendo en Gregorio, Móstoles, cuando los nueve renacuajos que éramos correteábamos por todo el restaurante jugando al escondite. Hasta que salió el susodicho gritando: ¡PUTOS NIÑOS, NO SE PUEDEN ESTAR QUIETOS CON SUS PADRES!
> 
> El trauma me sigue durando décadas después.



en su defensa diré que no hay cosa que más odie que putísimos niños jodiendo a todos los comensales de un restaurante mientras los padres se lo pasan de puta madre pasando de ellos


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

Ah por supuesto, KURT COBAIN, un niñato de mierda, que ni hizo música (si a aporrear una guitarra y aullar como dar patadas a un saco de gatos cuenta como "hacer música"), un soplapollas, un déspota con todo el mundo y un verdadero gilipollas profundo. Tanto que se pegó un tiro por ver si así le hacían casito.


----------



## Sardónica (18 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Vaya telita con el "poeta del amor", menudo hijo de Satanás. No sabía nada de esto.



Lo tenían muy callado.
Yo me enteré hace relativamente poco y también quedé de pasta de boniato. Incluso me sabía un par de poemas de memoria y nunca más lo he vuelto a ver como antes.
No hay ni artista ni persona. Es demasiado fuerte su maldad.


----------



## Silluzollope (18 Jul 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el padre era un maduro follarín de pizpis, y con mejor gusto que su hijo
> taluec



Sinceramente, no le alabo el gusto al padre tampoco.


----------



## Wotan2021 (18 Jul 2022)

Michael Jackson, posiblemente.


----------



## lappin7 (18 Jul 2022)

*Imagine de Lennon: buscando un himno para el NOM*


_*«Imagine there’s no Heaven (…)/And no Hell below us/Above us only sky»*_
Una negación explícita de toda trascendencia y espiritualidad (el Cielo espiritual y el Infierno) seguido de la asunción del materialismo más grosero como único horizonte al que queda reducida la existencia humana (el cielo físico). Hay por tanto aquí un posicionamiento claramente anti-metafísico muy propio de la mentalidad moderna.

_«*Imagine there’s no country/It isn’t hard to do»*_
Así la canción nos muestra un ataque directo a la existencia misma de las naciones y las nacionalidades del cual debe debe inferirse la defensa de un mundo globalizado



_*«Imagine all the people/Living life in peace…»*_
Recordemos que se trata de una paz sólo alcanzable, no lo olvidemos porque es un detalle crucial, mediante la renuncia a toda trascendencia (religión) e incluso a cualquier identidad o lealtad que se sitúe por encima del individuo (nación). Dicho de otro modo se propone la reducción de la vida humana a la materialidad, la corporeidad y el individualismo más extremo. 


_«*I hope someday you’ll join us/*_*And the world will be as one*_*«*_
Aquí nos encontramos la defensa del globalismo de manera explícita: sin naciones, sin religión, abandonados a la anti-Tradición y entregados a un materialismo hedonista que persigue la paz del cuerpo mediante la molicie del alma






__





Agnosis


Arte y simbolismo tradicional y Sophia Perennis




agnosis2.blogspot.com


----------



## mixbuby (18 Jul 2022)

Loquillo.
cuando era pequeño coincidimos en un bar de carretera. Estaba comiendo con mi familia, y él en otra mesa comiendo.
Le dijo al camarero en voz alta: DÍGALE A LOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE ESA MESA QUE SE CALLEN.
Lo dijo lo suficientemente alto para que todos los escucháramos. Yo me acerque y le dije: Loco, aquí el único hijo de puta que hay eres tú.

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mixbuby (18 Jul 2022)

Loquillo.
cuando era pequeño coincidimos en un bar de carretera. Estaba comiendo con mi familia, y él en otra mesa comiendo.
Le dijo al camarero en voz alta: DÍGALE A LOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE ESA MESA QUE SE CALLEN.
Lo dijo lo suficientemente alto para que todos los escucháramos. Yo me acerque y le dije: Loco, aquí el único hijo de puta que hay eres tú.

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> El top del top, pero no lo incluyo porque de "brillante" no tiene nada. Es un estafador de dimensiones estratosféricas.



¿quién?


----------



## bolvir (18 Jul 2022)

He conocido a muchos famosos en mi vida, pero seguramente el mas despreciable fue Jordi Estadella y no está bien hablar mal de los muertos


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿quién?



Santiago Calatrava


----------



## I. de A. (18 Jul 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> *Imagine de Lennon: buscando un himno para el NOM*
> 
> 
> _*«Imagine there’s no Heaven (…)/And no Hell below us/Above us only sky»*_
> ...



El himno oficial del NOM.


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

bolvir dijo:


> He conocido a muchos famosos en mi vida, pero seguramente el mas despreciable fue Jordi Estadella y no está bien hablar mal de los muertos



No pasa nada por hablar mal de los muertos. Si han sido unos hijos de puta se dice y punto.

Eso me recuerda a que en 2009, fui a Montmeló a ver el MotoGP. En aquella había un piloto que se llamaba Marco Simoncelli. Bueno, pues yo no había visto en mi vida a un piloto más fullero que ese. Tramposo, de mal carácter. Se pasó toda la carrera puteando a Rossi y a Jorge Lorenzo (otro al que se le puede incluir en la lista de este hilo por cierto). A los dos años este piloto se mató en Sepang si no me equivoco. Y yo que le había visto en vivo y en directo, me acordaba cuando todos los periodistas de mierda echaban flores a esa "gran promesa" que fue Simoncelli y yo pensaba para mí... "pero si este tío no era ni buen piloto y además era un hijo de puta con todas las pintas, y así se le debería recordar"

Pues eso.

Y ya que está, cuente por qué este tío era tan despreciable, a mí siempre me pareció un tipo afable.


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

Otro grande entre los grandes que debería estar en este hilo por derecho propio y que me ha venido a la mente en mi anterior mensaje:


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Jul 2022)

pero contad anécdotas o el porqué se merecen estar en el hilo, para echarnos unas risas.


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Michael Jackson, posiblemente.



pues a mí me parece todo lo contrario, en todos los biopics y documentales siempre me ha parecido un tipo pueril pero muy tierno y buena persona. Incluso en los que se han hecho para desacreditarle, no me han hecho odiarle, sino todo lo contrario. Supongo que es un tema de percepción, pero tampoco puedes ser el rey del pop y gustar a todo el mundo


----------



## Wotan2021 (18 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> pues a mí me parece todo lo contrario, en todos los biopics y documentales siempre me ha parecido un tipo pueril pero muy tierno y buena persona. Incluso en los que se han hecho para desacreditarle, no me han hecho odiarle, sino todo lo contrario. Supongo que es un tema de percepción, pero tampoco puedes ser el rey del pop y gustar a todo el mundo



Por eso he dicho "posiblemente", nunca sabremos si fue una víctima del sistema o si realmente era un monstruo pedófilo y retorcido. De cualquier forma lo indiscutible es que era un genio del espectáculo y un personaje como mínimo peculiar.


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Jul 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Por eso he dicho "posiblemente", nunca sabremos si fue una víctima del sistema o si realmente era un monstruo pedófilo y retorcido. De cualquier forma lo indiscutible es que era un genio del espectáculo y un personaje como mínimo peculiar.



Nah no se lo cree ni su puta madre la psy op contra MJ.





__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com













“Jew me, sue me, kick me, kike me....” Original Michael Jackson Song Lyrics Changed Following SWC 1995 Protest: Apology letter on view at SWC Headquarters






www.wiesenthal.com







*BASADO.*


Es como Hitler 2 pero no se pudieron inventar campos de concentración en esta ocasión. Los Jius lo odiaban a muerte. No hay mayor prueba que esa de su inocencia.

PRO TIP: Hay que pensar siempre lo contrario de lo que dicen los mass mierdas por definición. Lo contrario es necesariamente la verdad.


----------



## bolvir (18 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Y ya que está, cuente por qué este tío era tan despreciable, a mí siempre me pareció un tipo afable.



Trataba a los que el consideraba "inferiores a él" como esclavos, exigiendo en todo momento pleitesía y por supuesto con muy malas maneras.


----------



## Barski (18 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Se me ocurren varios que en su vida han sido auténticos déspotas y gilipollas a pesar de su genialidad:
> 
> Oliver Stone
> Pablo Picasso
> ...



Salvador Dalí, ¿no era el que sodomizaba patos?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Jul 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Por eso he dicho "posiblemente", nunca sabremos si fue una víctima del sistema o si realmente era un monstruo pedófilo y retorcido. De cualquier forma lo indiscutible es que era un genio del espectáculo y un personaje como mínimo peculiar.



Monto Neverland e invitaba a los niños a quedarse a dormir sin sus padres para jugar a la supernintendo, yes.


----------



## Unomas_75 (18 Jul 2022)

Guardiola


----------



## Thundercat (18 Jul 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En vna partido de rol sería el pvto director del jvego



Tal cual, es el primero en que pensé. Como cantante a nivel español no sé si se le compara nadie, pero es imposible escuchar ninguna de sus entrevistas mas de un minuto de lo gilipollas que es.


----------



## chortinator (18 Jul 2022)

bolvir dijo:


> He conocido a muchos famosos en mi vida, pero seguramente el mas despreciable fue Jordi Estadella y no está bien hablar mal de los muertos




queremos saber


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Tanto que se pegó un tiro por ver si así le hacían casito.



De acuerdo en todo menos en esta frase. Cobain era bipolar diagnosticado, un trastorno mental grave y serio, y además era heroinómano.Vamos, que tenía muchas papeletas para quitarse de enmedio aunque hubiera sido un don nadie.


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Jul 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Fernando Fernán Gómez.
> Cuando era pequeño coincidimos en un bar de carretera. Estaba comiedo con mi familia, y él en otra mesa comiendo.
> Le dijo al camarero en voz alta: DÍGALE A LOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE ESA MESA QUE SE CALLEN.
> Lo dijo lo suficientemente alto para que todos los escucháramos.



menudo maricón tu padre que no fue a saltarle los dientes al payaso ese


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Jul 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Hay rubia judiaza llamada Ellen DeGeneres o algo parecido que presentaba un show televisivo de entrevistas. Es descojonante porque si ves el programa verás a una tía superenrollada, graciosa y demás, y todas las personas que trabajaron con ella dicen que es justo el polo opuesto. Que es la mayor tirana e hijadeputa que puedas imaginar. Despedía a la gente por mirarle a los ojos, por saludarla, tiraba cigarros encendidos hacia la gente y chaladuras parecidas. Empezaron a llover anécdotas en twitter de lo que hacía esa bicha a diario y se lió tan gorda que la echaron del programa. Hicieron un último programa donde ella se disculpaba por todo lo que había hecho y se despidió de todos.
> 
> Lo descojonante, repito, es que en la puta vida podrías imaginarlo viendo el programa.



graciosa y enrollada una hija de puta feminazi bollera pro nwo a tope

estas muy tonto PLASTER, MUY TONTO, más de lo habitual


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Jul 2022)

al hilo, el 90% o 95% de hartistas han apoyado la dictadura covidiana, así que son escoria pura, como vosotros el 92% de españordos mascarilleros de mierda


----------



## 2plx2 (18 Jul 2022)

Prácticamente todos. Si se quiere destacar hay que ir a los extremos, a no ser que se sea muy talentoso que entonces ya se viene con la rareza de fábrica.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jul 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Pablo Neruda tuvo una hija, Marina Reyes,. nacida con hidrocefalia.
> La abandonó por eso. Llamaba a su hija, “Punto y coma” (por la proporción entre su cabeza y su cuerpo), “Vampiresa de tres kilos” y “Ser ridículo”. Malva murió en la indigencia con tan solo 8 años. Su padre no fue a su entierro.



Dios santo...

¿Y éste, junto con Benedetti, es el que escribió la mitad de los poemas que comparten las tías?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (18 Jul 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Decía que el nacimiento de una hija enferma y deforme estaba fuera de todos sus cálculos.



Claro, como que se te cruce alguien en la carretera. Sigue yendo a 200 km/h.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (18 Jul 2022)

Kaspárov es un grandísimo hijo de satanás, lo afirmo con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Jul 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Bill Clinton, un borrachuzo sin control y muy, muy paleto. Ocurrió en Madrid, el 22 de mayo de 2009 en una universidad privada.
> Prueba de lo que digo...aún sigo conservando la invitación y todo para recordar tan "insigne" momento. Y no, no me parece brillante, excepto en la disciplina del levantamiento de vidrios.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1126975



En que es artista el hijo de puta ese aparte de mandar a la secretaria a hacerle mamadas?


----------



## Miss Andorra (18 Jul 2022)

Todos estos estomagos agradecidos que han mamado polla de Franco y luego, de la mierdocracia


----------



## Wotan2021 (18 Jul 2022)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> Kaspárov es un grandísimo hijo de satanás, lo afirmo con conocimiento de causa.



Puedes contar más? Siempre admiré a este tipo como ajedrecista pero no conozco muchos detalles de su vida personal.


----------



## Otrasvidas (18 Jul 2022)

Difícilmente un gran artista no será un loco, un psicópata, un déspota, un drogadicto o un alcohólico.


----------



## gromenauer (18 Jul 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> RottoPaja, puedes comentar más del profeminismo de Cobain?
> Me interesaría tener más datos
> Por favor



Bueno, en la cancion de Territorial Pissings hay unas lineas que no duda:

Never met a wise man
If so it's a woman

Luego en varias entrevistas, pues él mismo menciona de es defensor del feminismo y el tema de la opresión.

También se menciona, que como era timidillo, reservao, y especialmente respetuoso con las tias pues por eso acabó con Courtney Love. Ella sabiendo que era un manginazo, a la hora de fockear era bastante guarrona. Que le pedia que la abofeteara o la estrangulara, en plena fornicación. Cosas sexuales que ni el pediria a mujeres, ni se esperaria que ellas se lo pideran.


----------



## bolvir (18 Jul 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> queremos saber



Se resume en acciones despóticas. Llamar a un hotel de la Cerdanya a las 15:30 desde Barcelona exigiendo (si, exigiendo) que nadie se fuese para casa que subía a comer y tenia que estar todo el personal a su servicio. Por el perfil del hotel, se le permitía y él lo sabia. Cuando llegaba hacia las 17:00, se iba tranquilamente a la habitación y bajaba 45 minutos mas tarde. Es una de muchas.
Por contra, después habían personas bellísimas que por los medios de comunicación no lo parecian, como johan cruyff, él y su mujer eran majisimos.


----------



## damnit (18 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo menos en esta frase. Cobain era bipolar diagnosticado, un trastorno mental grave y serio, y además era heroinómano.Vamos, que tenía muchas papeletas para quitarse de enmedio aunque hubiera sido un don nadie.



La vida le venía muy grande. Era un chaval que tenía un afán muy importante de atención, mediocre, politoxicómano como dices y que además estaba enrollado con la zumbada esa que posiblemente le haría la vida imposible. Quizá no se pegó un tiro para llamar la atención pero sí que lo hizo porque sencillamente era un amargado de mierda que nunca supo entender ni su éxito ni a sí mismo. Todo le venía grande. Como "artista", pues posiblemente el músico más sobrevalorado.


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (19 Jul 2022)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> Kaspárov es un grandísimo hijo de satanás, lo afirmo con conocimiento de causa.



Como ajedrecista, seguramente uno de los 5 mejores de todos los tiempos. Si afirmo lo dicho antes es porque conozco personalmente a Alexis Shirov, al que destrozó la carrera liandolo con su proyecto de federación como aspirante al título, incumpliendo lo firmado y condenándolo al ostracismo de la FIDE. Además de alguna otra guarrada que se ha marcado por ahí.

Pero bueno. Son cosas que pasaron hace ya muchos tempo y que tampoco tienen más interés a día de hoy.


----------



## fachacine (19 Jul 2022)

Sean Penn, grandísimo actor, insoportable progre.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Jul 2022)

Serrat me parece un auténtico gilipollas.


----------



## Manteka (19 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> menudo maricón tu padre que no fue a saltarle los dientes al payaso ese



Estaba ocupao dandole limosna a tu madre que ofrecía felaciones sin dientes por 300 pesetas para mantener a un niñe discapacitado.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Jul 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Estaba ocupao dandole limosna a tu madre que ofrecía felaciones sin dientes por 300 pesetas para mantener a un niñe discapacitado.



Che no te piques, tu padre el maricon te enseño el oficio de chapero.


----------



## Tronald Drump (19 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> En que es artista el hijo de puta ese aparte de mandar a la secretaria a hacerle mamadas?



En pimplarse.


----------



## Albion (19 Jul 2022)

Alan Moore también tiene lo suyo.


----------



## Manteka (19 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Che no te piques, tu padre el maricon te enseño el oficio de chapero.



Relajáte pelotudo, que no hayas conocido a tu padre te ha creado un trauma


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Jul 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Relajáte pelotudo, que no hayas conocido a tu padre te ha creado un trauma



como te jode que cuentes un anecdoton y te lo haya destruido hasta los cimientos

como digo tu padre quedó como un maricón que no defiende a su familia, lo mínimo era pegarle 4 voces al subnormal ese, pero ahí se quedó calladito

ahí supiste que tu padre era un mierda, y que tú lo serías tb

a no ser que tu madre sea/fuese puta en ese caso si que no hay porque replicar pues dijo la verdad


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Jul 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> el padre era un maduro follarín de pizpis, y con mejor gusto que su hijo
> taluec



ostia puta

que cara de personaje tiene el padre jaja, se ve a la legua


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Jul 2022)

parece que la lista no tiene fin

acaso estáis insinuando que los que son genios y llegan hasta arriba lo hacen porque son unos hijos de puta psicópatas?


----------



## Manteka (20 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> como te jode que cuentes un anecdoton y te lo haya destruido hasta los cimientos
> 
> como digo tu padre quedó como un maricón que no defiende a su familia, lo mínimo era pegarle 4 voces al subnormal ese, pero ahí se quedó calladito
> 
> ...



Pero si tu eres un pichacorta con voz de pito.
De los que se hacen pajas con el dedo metido en el culo.

Mi padre te coge y te revienta, y eso que ya está cerca de los 80.

Dime dónde vives y cuando vaya a 3xpaña voy a tu varrio y te meto una paliza y lo grabo con el selular para que lo vea to el foro, subnormal.
Como te pille te reviento


----------



## DCLXVI (20 Jul 2022)

bolvir dijo:


> He conocido a muchos famosos en mi vida, pero seguramente el mas despreciable fue Jordi Estadella y no está bien hablar mal de los muertos



¿por?


----------



## mudj (20 Jul 2022)

Parece ser que Guillermo hijo de Diana y futuro rey, le da al alcohol cosa mala y es muy déspota, violento y lo maleducado con quienes le sirven. Imagino es el precio a pagar por tragar a la amante de su padre y que destruyó literalmente a su madre. Imagino q tragar aunq sea a cambio de una corona, derroye el alma. 
Yo si me pidiera consejo, le diría de mandar 1 su padre, a su abuela y su madrastra a la mierda y en público. Total, dinero no le va a faltar y de paso seguro que la arribista con la que se ha casado, lo abandona y le hace ya el favor completo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Jul 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Pero si tu eres un pichacorta con voz de pito.
> De los que se hacen pajas con el dedo metido en el culo.
> 
> Mi padre te coge y te revienta, y eso que ya está cerca de los 80.
> ...



Tú padre es un cagao maricon y lo has expuesto tú. Y queda escrito jajjaja en homenaje a su vida de rata cobarde de mierda.


Lo de la picha que te comes tb es tu caso y de tu chapero padre que te daba de mamar polla.

Ven de visita a enterrar al viejo maricon y de paso me río en tu cara de mongolo retrasado.


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Jul 2022)

Por lo que leo el 80% del hilo es: "Es un hijo de puta porque tiene ideas políticas diferentes de las mías". No esperaba menos de Burbuja.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (20 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Antonio Ferrandis, _Chanquete._
> 
> Estábamos toda la familia, abuela, tíos y primos, comiendo en Gregorio, Móstoles, cuando los nueve renacuajos que éramos correteábamos por todo el restaurante jugando al escondite. Hasta que salió el susodicho gritando: ¡PUTOS NIÑOS, NO SE PUEDEN ESTAR QUIETOS CON SUS PADRES!
> 
> El trauma me sigue durando décadas después.



Pues Chanquete tenía toda la razón; un restaurante no es un parque infantil y nadie tiene que aguantar estar comiendo en un sitio que tienes que pagar mientras una recua de niños se dedican a dar por saco mientras los adultos responsables están de cháchara mientras esperan que los camareros hagan de niñeras. Cuando mi hermana y yo éramos niñas no nos estaba permitido levantarnos de la mesa antes de acabar de comer y sólo podíamos jugar si había una plaza o parque cercano, si no sentaditas sin dar por saco como tiene que ser. Luego os sorprendéis y os quejáis de que haya restaurantes u hoteles que no admiten niños.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (20 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> La vida le venía muy grande. Era un chaval que tenía un afán muy importante de atención, mediocre, politoxicómano como dices y que además estaba enrollado con la zumbada esa que posiblemente le haría la vida imposible. Quizá no se pegó un tiro para llamar la atención pero sí que lo hizo porque sencillamente era un amargado de mierda que nunca supo entender ni su éxito ni a sí mismo. Todo le venía grande. Como "artista", pues posiblemente el músico más sobrevalorado.



Insisto, ponga en su buscador de confianza 'trastorno bipolar tipo 1' y me cuenta.


----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Pues Chanquete tenía toda la razón; un restaurante no es un parque infantil y nadie tiene que aguantar estar comiendo en un sitio que tienes que pagar mientras una recua de niños se dedican a dar por saco mientras los adultos responsables están de cháchara mientras esperan que los camareros hagan de niñeras. Cuando mi hermana y yo éramos niñas no nos estaba permitido levantarnos de la mesa antes de acabar de comer y sólo podíamos jugar si había una plaza o parque cercano, si no sentaditas sin dar por saco como tiene que ser. Luego os sorprendéis y os quejáis de que haya restaurantes u hoteles que no admiten niños.



A raíz de aquel trauma caí en picado en las garras de la delincuencia, las drogas y la prostitución. Ojo con los traumas infantiles. Poca broma.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (20 Jul 2022)

Roger Waters gana en casi todas las categorías.

Con mención especial para los Gallagher.

Edito: y para Pete Townshend.


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Jul 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> No es para tanto pero el bueno de Arévalo, el de los chistes de gangosos y mariquitas, tenía un contraste muy fuerte entre el gracioso personaje del espectáculo y lo seco poco dado a relacionarse con fans del mundo real. Lo disculpo.
> 
> El otro extremo creí oír que era Chiquito de la Calzada, una persona adorable. Lo vi en un área de servicio cerca de Monforte del Cid y la sonrisa con cara de buenazo no la perdía ni un segundo, imposible de fingir.



Coincido con lo de Chiquito de la Calzada. Un familiar trabajaba en un Corte Inglés de Málaga que frecuentaba y el tipo era de esos que son iguales a sus personajes básicamente, un buenazo la mar de simpático sin pizca de maldad que hacía reir a todo el mundo haciendo las gracias de siempre sin que tuvieran que pedírselo siquiero y tenía palabras amables para todos, allí le adoraban y les dio mucha pena cómo se vino abajo cuando se le murió la mujer... DEP


----------



## Shy (20 Jul 2022)

Valentino Rossi.

Gran piloto aunque muy sobrevalorado y, sin duda, el hijo de puta más grande que ha dado el motociclismo. Un tipo tóxico que jodió el ambiente de las motos durante 20 años.


----------



## Shy (20 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> No pasa nada por hablar mal de los muertos. Si han sido unos hijos de puta se dice y punto.
> 
> Eso me recuerda a que en 2009, fui a Montmeló a ver el MotoGP. En aquella había un piloto que se llamaba Marco Simoncelli. Bueno, pues yo no había visto en mi vida a un piloto más fullero que ese. Tramposo, de mal carácter. Se pasó toda la carrera puteando a Rossi y a Jorge Lorenzo (otro al que se le puede incluir en la lista de este hilo por cierto). A los dos años este piloto se mató en Sepang si no me equivoco. Y yo que le había visto en vivo y en directo, me acordaba cuando todos los periodistas de mierda echaban flores a esa "gran promesa" que fue Simoncelli y yo pensaba para mí... "pero si este tío no era ni buen piloto y además era un hijo de puta con todas las pintas, y así se le debería recordar"
> 
> ...



Le mató Rossi, le pasó con la rueda por encima del cuello, eran íntimos, y en aquel momento los dos hijos de puta más grandes que habían en las motos. Justicia divina y tal.


----------



## damnit (20 Jul 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Le mató Rossi, le pasó con la rueda por encima del cuello, eran íntimos, y en aquel momento los dos hijos de puta más grandes que habían en las motos. Justicia divina y tal.



Rossi y Lorenzo. Los dos mayores hdp que yo recuerdo en el motociclismo. Y el Simoncelli ese ya apuntaba maneras de no haber sufrido ese fatal desenlace.


----------



## Shy (20 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Rossi y Lorenzo. Los dos mayores hdp que yo recuerdo en el motociclismo. Y el Simoncelli ese ya apuntaba maneras de no haber sufrido ese fatal desenlace.



No creo que Lorenzo fuera un hijo puta, lo que le pasaba es que nunca tuvo el carisma que le hubiera gustado tener y forzaba las cosas, era un problema de carácter. Además le perdono todo porque fue el responsable de romper psicológicamente a Rossi


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (20 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A raíz de aquel trauma caí en picado en las garras de la delincuencia, las drogas y la prostitución. Ojo con los traumas infantiles. Poca broma.



Estremecedor.


----------



## ElPadreDeCarrillo (20 Jul 2022)

Felipe González


----------



## Thundercat (20 Jul 2022)

Hombre este no podía faltar, buen actor e icono, eso no se puede dudar. Más que brillante él lo era su imagen, pero desde luego brilla por su caradura.






Sociedad: - Panfleto antiARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER|Publicitó productos fraudulentos,eludió poder ser reclutado G.Vietnam (el súperpatriota), trampas en competición...


Ya me he hartado de las periódicas chorradas NWO de Arnie. Que si Arnie pro Greta majareta. Que si Arnie anti Trump. Que si Arnie pro LGTBBQIV+. Y ahora el recolmo, Arnie diciendo "la verdad" (jajajajajajajajajajaja) a los rusos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Thundercat (20 Jul 2022)

Añadir también
Prácticamente todos los deportistas de élite, se salvan algunos como el Marc Marquez o Nadal


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Jul 2022)

Podría sacarse un hilo sobre qué artistas brillantes son además buenas personas, pero claro, eso no estaría en consonancia con el espíritu de Burbuja.

Yo pondría, aparte del ya mencionado Kasparov, a todos los de Led Zeppelin salvo a John Paul Jones, que es el único medio normal. Un grandísimo grupo, pero una panda de gilipollas.


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Serrat me parece un auténtico gilipollas.



De este hay por ahí una anécdota "curiosa"... cuando fue defenestrado por Fraga por emperrarse en cantar en catalán el "Lalala" mandó a su manager a nosequé país sudamericano a ver si podía hacer las américas para resarcirse como tantos otros cantantes hispanos en horas bajas, vendiéndolo como "el artista comprometido que se oponía a Franco" (mentira gorda pero eso es otro tema  ) o algo así y allá donde fue le dieron de calabazas contestándoles que eso a ellos les daba igual (ya ves si estaban allí hartos de dictaduras...) que ellos lo que querían y estaban dispuestos a promocionar era a BUENOS CANTANTES (no imitadores de balidos de cabras me parece a mi que les faltó añadir     )


----------



## Manteka (20 Jul 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Tú padre es un cagao maricon y lo has expuesto tú. Y queda escrito jajjaja en homenaje a su vida de rata cobarde de mierda.
> 
> 
> Lo de la picha que te comes tb es tu caso y de tu chapero padre que te daba de mamar polla.
> ...



Donde vives payaso??
Voy a tu varrio y te reviento delante de tus colegas y se va a reir de ti hasta tu puta madre viendote en el suelo ensangretao y con el hueso roto


----------



## Camisa azul (20 Jul 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Pablo Neruda tuvo una hija, Marina Reyes,. nacida con hidrocefalia.
> La abandonó por eso. Llamaba a su hija, “Punto y coma” (por la proporción entre su cabeza y su cuerpo), “Vampiresa de tres kilos” y “Ser ridículo”. Malva murió en la indigencia con tan solo 8 años. Su padre no fue a su entierro.
> 
> Decía que el nacimiento de una hija enferma y deforme estaba fuera de todos sus cálculos.
> ...



No se espera otra cosa de un COMUNISTA DE MIERDA.


----------



## Michael_Knight (20 Jul 2022)

Dice el viejo aforismo que los genios mejor en edición de bolsillo, Juan Ramón Jiménez, Valle Inclán o Cela eran bastante bordes y soberbios en su vida personal, eso sí, nada que ver con lo de Neruda y su hija, claro. Me ha recordado a Carl Marx y cómo trató a su criada.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Jul 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Donde vives payaso??
> Voy a tu varrio y te reviento delante de tus colegas y se va a reir de ti hasta tu puta madre viendote en el suelo ensangretao y con el hueso roto



hahaha chaperin, sigue ejerciendo


----------



## Thundercat (20 Jul 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> De este hay por ahí una anécdota "curiosa"... cuando fue defenestrado por Fraga por emperrarse en cantar en catalán el "Lalala" mandó a su manager a nosequé país sudamericano a ver si podía hacer las américas para resarcirse como tantos otros cantantes hispanos en horas bajas, vendiéndolo como "el artista comprometido que se oponía a Franco" (mentira gorda pero eso es otro tema  ) o algo así y allá donde fue le dieron de calabazas contestándoles que eso a ellos les daba igual (ya ves si estaban allí hartos de dictaduras...) que ellos lo que querían y estaban dispuestos a promocionar era a BUENOS CANTANTES (no imitadores de balidos de cabras me parece a mi que les faltó añadir     )



A ese le encantaba tirarse el rollo de "exiliado"


----------



## tv eye (20 Jul 2022)

Tutankhabrón dijo:


> Roger Waters gana en casi todas las categorías.
> 
> Con mención especial para los Gallagher.
> 
> Edito: y para Pete Townshend.



Noel y Liam son dos gilipollas integrales pero totalmente diferentes. El primero es unos de los mayores hijos de la gran puta que ha parido la Gran Bretaña en lo que a música se refiere. Cínico y malo como la tiña. El segundo, Liam, es inofensivo, tiene la inteligencia justa para pasar el día y para ir por ahi follándose a pelito a guarras random, y cuando le salen hijos no reconocidos como para montar un equipo de futbito, a pagar e ya. Un pobre desgraciado.

Richard Ashcroft tampoco les va a la zaga. Y Damon Albarn, otro gilipollas premium. Vaya generación, que buena música dejaron y qué mierda humana son.


----------



## aldebariano (20 Jul 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Hombre este no podía faltar, buen actor e icono, eso no se puede dudar. Más que brillante él lo era su imagen, pero desde luego brilla por su caradura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenía carisma, personalidad y en efecto fue un ícono, pero ¿buen actor?


----------



## Thundercat (20 Jul 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Tenía carisma, personalidad y en efecto fue un ícono, pero ¿buen actor?



claro, buen buen actor pues igual no era brillante. Así que no se si entraria en este hilo.
Pero en su conjunto lo fue ya que sus papeles serán recordados igual o más que los de actores brillantes


----------



## Celedonio (21 Jul 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Fernando Fernán Gómez.
> Cuando era pequeño coincidimos en un bar de carretera. Estaba comiedo con mi familia, y él en otra mesa comiendo.
> Le dijo al camarero en voz alta: DÍGALE A LOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE ESA MESA QUE SE CALLEN.
> Lo dijo lo suficientemente alto para que todos los escucháramos.



GRANDIOSO


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Jul 2022)

De Niro. Brillante actor, pero un gran imbécil como persona y, encima, follanegras.
Salvador Dalí, tio muy raro y algo oscuro.


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Jul 2022)

La mayoría de famosetes son unos hijos de puta. No sé si será que ese es requisito para llegar a la fama o si la fama misma los cambia hasta convertirse en lo que son.


----------



## tolomeo (21 Jul 2022)

Este no es que sea muy brillante, pero hijo de puta es incluso más de lo que explica en el monólogo


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (22 Jul 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> El otro extremo creí oír que era Chiquito de la Calzada, una persona adorable. Lo vi en un área de servicio cerca de Monforte del Cid y la sonrisa con cara de buenazo no la perdía ni un segundo, imposible de fingir.





cacho_perro dijo:


> Coincido con lo de Chiquito de la Calzada. Un familiar trabajaba en un Corte Inglés de Málaga que frecuentaba y el tipo era de esos que son iguales a sus personajes básicamente, un buenazo la mar de simpático sin pizca de maldad que hacía reir a todo el mundo haciendo las gracias de siempre sin que tuvieran que pedírselo siquiero y tenía palabras amables para todos, allí le adoraban y les dio mucha pena cómo se vino abajo cuando se le murió la mujer... DEP



Efectivamente, Chiquito era un hombre sencillo y muy afable; muy querido en Málaga. Una de mis mejores amigas coincidió con él en una boda y me dijo que era un señor muy majo. Se hizo fotos con todo el que se lo pidió y hasta contó un par de chistes. Él venía de una familia humilde, se pasó la vida cantando flamenco por ahí, trabajando mucho, y el éxito no le llegó hasta los 50-60 años de edad, así que imagino que no se le subió la fama a la cabeza precisamente, que venía ya bien amueblado. Estaba muy unido a su mujer, con la que llevaba toda la vida aunque no tenían hijos (para que luego los macacos repitan en este foro que sin hijos las parejas no duran, cuando lo que más veo es lo contrario). Cuando ella falleció él se vino abajo lo que, unido a su avanzada edad, se lo llevó poco después.


----------



## calzonazos (22 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Efectivamente, Chiquito era un hombre sencillo y muy afable; muy querido en Málaga. Una de mis mejores amigas coincidió con él en una boda y me dijo que era un señor muy majo. Se hizo fotos con todo el que se lo pidió y hasta contó un par de chistes. Él venía de una familia humilde, se pasó la vida cantando flamenco por ahí, trabajando mucho, y el éxito no le llegó hasta los 50-60 años de edad, así que imagino que no se le subió el éxito a la cabeza precisamente, que venía ya bien amueblado. Estaba muy unido a su mujer, con la que llevaba toda la vida aunque no tenían hijos (para que luego los macacos repitan en este foro que sin hijos las parejas no duran, cuando lo que más veo es lo contrario). Cuando ella falleció el se vino abajo lo que, unido a su avanzada edad, se lo llevó poco después.



Otra jodida abortista de mierda con Duning Kruger por ganar una mierda de concurso de cultura, tú no entras en la categoría porque talento cero, además de follafeousanos


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jul 2022)

Benvenuto Cellini, o Caravaggio. Vaya par de hijos de la grandísima puta.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> En que es artista el hijo de puta ese aparte de mandar a la secretaria a hacerle mamadas?



Para colar las que coló hay que ser muy artista.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Pues Chanquete tenía toda la razón; un restaurante no es un parque infantil y nadie tiene que aguantar estar comiendo en un sitio que tienes que pagar mientras una recua de niños se dedican a dar por saco mientras los adultos responsables están de cháchara mientras esperan que los camareros hagan de niñeras. Cuando mi hermana y yo éramos niñas no nos estaba permitido levantarnos de la mesa antes de acabar de comer y sólo podíamos jugar si había una plaza o parque cercano, si no sentaditas sin dar por saco como tiene que ser. Luego os sorprendéis y os quejáis de que haya restaurantes u hoteles que no admiten niños.



Lo normal es acercarse a la mesa de los padres y pedirles con educación que controlen a las bestezuelas. Luego, si se ponen gallitos, que suele ocurrir ya tiene uno barra libre para traumatizarlos de por vida, y a los niños también.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jul 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Dice el viejo aforismo que los genios mejor en edición de bolsillo, Juan Ramón Jiménez, Valle Inclán o Cela eran bastante bordes y soberbios en su vida personal, eso sí, nada que ver con lo de Neruda y su hija, claro. Me ha recordado a Carl Marx y cómo trató a su criada.



Valleinclán parece que fue buen padre, al menos de sus últimos hijos.


----------



## Fiodor (22 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Antonio Ferrandis, _Chanquete._
> 
> Estábamos toda la familia, abuela, tíos y primos, comiendo en Gregorio, Móstoles, cuando los nueve renacuajos que éramos correteábamos por todo el restaurante jugando al escondite. Hasta que salió el susodicho gritando: ¡PUTOS NIÑOS, NO SE PUEDEN ESTAR QUIETOS CON SUS PADRES!
> 
> El trauma me sigue durando décadas después.



En ese caso estaría de acuerdo con Ferrandis, los niños son una puta molestia, sobre todo cuando no son tuyos... De Chanquete lo que más me sorprendió es que fuera maricón, es como cuando te enteras que los Reyes Magos son los padres... Con su aspecto, no te lo imaginas comiendo vergas en una sauna... Ahora en el año 2022, te imaginas a cualquiera comiendo pollas, pero hace más de 20 años el mundo era más normal...



FilibustHero dijo:


> El Sabina, por Dios, El Sabina



Sabina políticamente cada vez es menos gilipollas... Aunque sigue siendo bastante progre, tiene sus matices... A pesar del tema político, el hecho de que sea un putero sin complejos, me hace tenerle cierta simpatía...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Jul 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> No es para tanto pero el bueno de Arévalo, el de los chistes de gangosos y mariquitas, tenía un contraste muy fuerte entre el gracioso personaje del espectáculo y lo seco poco dado a relacionarse con fans del mundo real. Lo disculpo.
> 
> El otro extremo creí oír que era Chiquito de la Calzada, una persona adorable. Lo vi en un área de servicio cerca de Monforte del Cid y la sonrisa con cara de buenazo no la perdía ni un segundo, imposible de fingir.



Yo vi a Chiquito cenando en un restsurante de la zona de Cánovas, en Valencia, sobre el 97, 98 o así. Yo iba de fiesta con mis colegas, tajadísimos todos, y empezamos a aporrear el cristal y a imitar sus movimientos. El tío nos saludo y se rió con nosotros. Un santo varón y un puto genio. Por la gloria de mi madre.


----------



## Punitivum (22 Jul 2022)

Joder, diez páginas y no habéis puesto al cerdo del Willy Tolerdo?

Y mi apuesta personal:
Se forró jugando en la liga española, se forró entrenando en la liga española y de ahí cogió fama como entrenador, jugó torneos internacionales llegando a ser capitán de la selección española, ha dado infinidad de entrevistas a las televisiónes estatales españolas, radio, prensa... Siempre en tono de una humildad que a posteriori se ha demostrado que solamente ocultaba una gran soberbia y narcisismo. 

Todo eso para luego destaparse como un separarista catalán que no ha dudado en dejar la imagen de España por los suelos, alegando milongas de presos políticos. 

Su nombre es Josep Guardiola, ejemplo perfecto de separatista que reniega de su país pero prospera y vive espléndidamente gracias al mismo.


----------



## caype (22 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo vi a Chiquito cenando en un restsurante de la zona de Cánovas, en Valencia, sobre el 97, 98 o así. Yo iba de fiesta con mis colegas, tajadísimos todos, y empezamos a aporrear el cristal y a imitar sus movimientos. El tío nos saludo y se rió con nosotros. Un santo varón y un puto genio. Por la gloria de mi madre.



En 2005 le nombraron fallero de honor en na jordana, entramos al casal los amigos porque uno andaba ennoviado con la fallera mayor. Misma historia, tajados perdidos haciendo el gilipollas y el tipo superamable aguantandonos el rollo, un auténtico señor.

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (22 Jul 2022)

Pregunto aquí, porque en actualidad NPC: ¿Hay algún músico español todavía bastante popular que tenga un discurso burbujista?


----------



## tv eye (22 Jul 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Pregunto aquí, porque en actualidad NPC: ¿Hay algún músico español todavía bastante popular que tenga un discurso burbujista?



Si lo tuviera, no le habrían dejado triunfar, asi de sencillo. En el mundillo musical español si no eres progre te acribillan.

En Usa es parecido pero no tan bestia, la inmensa mayoría son progres pero hay bastantes conservadores que han llegado lejos.


----------



## corolaria (22 Jul 2022)

Corría entre los pintores de la vanguardia parisina el dicho de que si Picasso iba a visitar tu estudio, pusieses todos los cuadros importantes de espaldas contra la pared, porque el menda era demasiado aficionado a pillar toda idea que le gustase y después apropiársela.
Ciertamente, el tipo trabajaba como una bestia y se te adelantaba por la derecha y por la izquierda.

Con Bowie pasaba algo muy parecido.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (22 Jul 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Si lo tuviera, no le habrían dejado triunfar, asi de sencillo. En el mundillo musical español si no eres progre te acribillan.
> 
> En Usa es parecido pero no tan bestia, la inmensa mayoría son progres pero hay bastantes conservadores que han llegado lejos.



El asunto es que cuando ganas tu fama has de mostrarte progre. Luego puedes ir evolucionando, sin meterte demasiado en lo anti-progre. En el caso de Morrissey, se mete en lo anti-progre de cabeza, pero ya lleva muchos años establecido, y por mucho que lo cancelen ahora, ya es demasiado famoso.

En España únicamente me salen "famosos menores", como Sherpa o el argentino Calamaro.


----------



## Mis Alaska (22 Jul 2022)

Si nadie lo ha puesto ya.

Steve Jobs. Hijo puta máximo por dejar tirada a su hija y crear una cuasi-religión de niños rata que 'no pueden vivir sin su mac'. Postureo máximo.


----------



## Mis Alaska (22 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Monto Neverland e invitaba a los niños a quedarse a dormir sin sus padres para jugar a la supernintendo, yes.



Sí a todo lo que has dicho, pero y los padres? que me imagino que los padres pusieron al zorro a cuidar de las gallinas para luego poder sacar tajada. Asco.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Jul 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Joder, diez páginas y no habéis puesto al cerdo del Willy Tolerdo?
> 
> Y mi apuesta personal:
> Se forró jugando en la liga española, se forró entrenando en la liga española y de ahí cogió fama como entrenador, jugó torneos internacionales llegando a ser capitán de la selección española, ha dado infinidad de entrevistas a las televisiónes estatales españolas, radio, prensa... Siempre en tono de una humildad que a posteriori se ha demostrado que solamente ocultaba una gran soberbia y narcisismo.
> ...



Guardiola es un hijo de puta y siempre lo noté bajo su falsa modestia.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Jul 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Si nadie lo ha puesto ya.
> 
> Steve Jobs. Hijo puta máximo por dejar tirada a su hija y crear una cuasi-religión de niños rata que 'no pueden vivir sin su mac'. Postureo máximo.



Dicen que era un verdadero cerdo con sus empleados, el típico jefe hijo de puta.


----------



## Soundblaster (22 Jul 2022)

A mi nadal me parece un tio cojonudo como persona. ¿que no estoy de acuerdo con el en temas de la vacuna? claro ¿Que criterio tecnico va a tener un tenista, que es alguien que tiene que estar todo el dia entrando, estudiando jugadas viendo videos y haciendo dietas?

En otros temas mucho más mundanos demostro que era un tio legal....la mala costumbre que tenemos en España, acordarnos solo de último y olvidar el historial completo de una persona.


----------



## Soundblaster (22 Jul 2022)

No, al contrario.
Como personal no es un subnormal.
Pero su criterio medico para mi vale 0, lo que no tiene sentido es darle credibilidad o notiedad medica a un deportista, porque no tienen ni puta idea.

¿Que vas a esperar?La postura comoda para la mayoria es delegar en los expertos en ciertas areas de saber, el tema es: que los expertos en españa ni eran expertos, ni existian, estaban comprados y son unos hijosdeputa.

Yo soy experto en mi campo y la gente delega en mi en el aspecto que me muevo, no te lo vas a creer, tambien delego yo mi vida en los expertos en llevar autobuses o aviones cuando los tengo que usar.


----------



## Soundblaster (22 Jul 2022)

Yo no digo de delegar libertad, la libertad no es delegable.
Yo tambien le respeto a ustec, no me voy a poner a pelearme por defender a los grafenados, solo digo...como que a los locos, a los niños y a locos no hay que hacerles caso y ya.


----------



## queco (22 Jul 2022)

Sergio Garcia, el golfista. Muy imbécil. Pero mucho, mucho.


----------



## MrDanger (22 Jul 2022)

No sé si fue brillante pero Jean Jacques Rousseau escribía libros diciendo cómo había que educar a los hijos y el abandonó a los suyos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Jul 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Joder, diez páginas y no habéis puesto al cerdo del Willy Tolerdo?



Es que a nadile le parece un artista brillante, por eso no se le ha nombrado en el hilo.


----------



## Alcazar (28 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Efectivamente, Chiquito era un hombre sencillo y muy afable; muy querido en Málaga. Una de mis mejores amigas coincidió con él en una boda y me dijo que era un señor muy majo. Se hizo fotos con todo el que se lo pidió y hasta contó un par de chistes. Él venía de una familia humilde, se pasó la vida cantando flamenco por ahí, trabajando mucho, y el éxito no le llegó hasta los 50-60 años de edad, así que imagino que no se le subió la fama a la cabeza precisamente, que venía ya bien amueblado. Estaba muy unido a su mujer, con la que llevaba toda la vida aunque no tenían hijos (para que luego los macacos repitan en este foro que sin hijos las parejas no duran, cuando lo que más veo es lo contrario). Cuando ella falleció él se vino abajo lo que, unido a su avanzada edad, se lo llevó poco después.



La casa de Chiquito dicen que era super creepie porque su mujer, que tenía la espina clavada de no haber podido ser madre, coleccionaba muñecos y tenía literalmente cientos por la casa. Cuando falleció ella, Chiquito decía estar angustiado porque creía que todos los muñecos le miraban.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Lo normal es acercarse a la mesa de los padres y pedirles con educación que controlen a las bestezuelas. Luego, si se ponen gallitos, que suele ocurrir ya tiene uno barra libre para traumatizarlos de por vida, y a los niños también.



Discrepo totalmente. Estoy en un restaurante, no en una guardería o parque infantil, así que entiendo que estoy entre gente que viene a comer y no a soltar a sus bestezuelas para que den por saco al resto de comensales. No soy yo la que tiene que interrumpir la comida, levantarme de la mesa y llamarles la atención, son esos padres los que deberían entender dónde están, obrar en consecuencia y no dar lugar a que otro tenga que quejarse. Y si no saben o no pueden, pues que se abstengan de ir a un restaurante y hagan comida familiar en casa.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Jul 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> La casa de Chiquito dicen que era super creepie porque su mujer, que tenía la espina clavada de no haber podido ser madre, coleccionaba muñecos y tenía literalmente cientos por la casa. Cuando falleció ella, Chiquito decía estar angustiado porque creía que todos los muñecos le miraban.



Qué cosas. Interesante anécdota pero no desvirtúa el hecho de que Chiquito era un hombre afable muy unido a su mujer.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jul 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente. Estoy en un restaurante, no en una guardería o parque infantil, así que entiendo que estoy entre gente que viene a comer y no a soltar a sus bestezuelas para que den por saco al resto de comensales. No soy yo la que tiene que interrumpir la comida, levantarme de la mesa y llamarles la atención, son esos padres los que deberían entender dónde están, obrar en consecuencia y no dar lugar a que otro tenga que quejarse. Y si no saben o no pueden, pues que se abstengan de ir a un restaurante y hagan comida familiar en casa.



Si se ha llegado a la situación en que las bestezuelas están descontroladas es evidente que no estamos en un local donde el personal tenga tiempo para llegar a ellos, así habrá que tomarse la molestia de aclarar conceptos básicos para poder terminar la comida en paz. Hay que tener en cuenta que esas pequeñas sanguijuelas son a veces muy taimadas, y planean por pura maldad atacar a sujetos en concreto de forma sibilina. Si no se les para de pequeños, crecen y se vuelven funcicharos o peor.

No estamos hablando de larvas normales, sino de pequeños monstruos invocados por padres irresponsables.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (28 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No estamos hablando de larvas normales, sino de pequeños monstruos invocados por padres irresponsables.



Últimamente son la mayoría, por lo que veo. Cosas de la nueva pedagogía y tal, vaya a ser que se frustren.


----------

